# لم ترسمون المسيح؟



## itach (19 مارس 2010)

اخوتي لماذا ترسمون المسيح؟
اليس الها والاله لا يرسم؟
اريد معرفة وجهة نظركم بالاجابة
وشكرا


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> اخوتي لماذا ترسمون المسيح؟



وليه منرسموش ايه الغلط فى رسمه



> اليس الها والاله لا يرسم؟



مين اللى وضع القاعدة دى

مطبقش علينا قواعدك الاسلامية



> اريد معرفة وجهة نظركم بالاجابة



وجهة نظرنا ان المسيح تجسد (يعنى فى ناس كتير شافته ) يبقى ليه منرسموش

ثانيا مفهاش اى غلط اننا نرسم  المسيح حتى لو مش بشكله الحقيقى

لو روحت بلاد لون سكانها اسود هتلاقيهم رسمين المسيح اسود لانهم بيتخيلوه شبهم 

وفى كل بلد بيرسموا المسيح شبهم​


----------



## itach (19 مارس 2010)

اوووووووووووه ماي جاد
انتو ليش بتدخلوا كلشي بالقواعد الاسلامية
على فكرة اخي , انا عندي العقل اللي يخليني فكر لاتوصل انو مالازم اتحاور معكن من وجهة نظر اسلامية :
لانكم لا تملكون القدرة على فهمها
وشكرا
بس لتكونلك معلومة: رسم الاله هو تصرف خاطىء من وجهة نظري
الاله اعظم من ان نراه على الورق


----------



## youhnna (19 مارس 2010)

...................................



> بس لتكونلك معلومة: رسم الاله هو تصرف خاطىء من وجهة نظري
> الاله اعظم من ان نراه على الورق


*..........................*

*انها ابسط مما تتصور فليس فيها شيئا خارج عن شهوات البشر*

*اننا نرسم صورة الاله المتجسد فى صورة الانسان الذى خلقة الله على صورتة ومثاله*
*المهم ان رسم صورة لكى تكون كتاب منطوق لمن لايقرا فاذا نظرت الى صورة المسيح تتذكر كل شىء عنه فيتقدس الفكر ويتقدس القلب بتذكرة المسيح القدوس*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 مارس 2010)

ياأخى الفاضل ليس خطا ولا عيب اننا نرسم صوره الاله ونتملى بصورته تخيل معى أنك تحب انسان غالى عليك جدا مش بيكون معاك صورته بتكون محتفظ بيها معاك
وكمان ليه الاله مايترسمش يخلى ربنا أتجسد فى صوره انسان علشان يفديك ويفدينى ويفدى كل البشريه يعنى نزل على الأرض وناس كتيره شافته وكان على أيامه فيه ناس كتيره بترسم ومنه لوقا الطبيب أحد الرسل واكيد رسملنا صوره ربنا وأحتفظنا بيها بركه فى حياتنا واظن مافيش ولا أيه فى الكتاب المقدس تمنع ذلك ولا حتى فى القران عندكم لم يذكر عدم رسم صور للاله


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2010)

> اوووووووووووه ماي جاد
> انتو ليش بتدخلوا كلشي بالقواعد الاسلامية



هل تستطيع ان تنكر ان دى قاعدة اسلامية

وانت مسلم يعنى وجهة نظرك اسلامية

ايه الغلط فى اللى انا بقوله




> بس لتكونلك معلومة: رسم الاله هو تصرف خاطىء من وجهة نظري



الله عليك ايوة كده خليك متقبل للاخر

انت بتقول ده من وجهة نظرك خاطئ

واحنا بنقول ده من وجهة نظرنا مش خاطئ ووضحنا الاسباب

يبقى السؤال دلوقتى ايه الغلطك من رسمه وضح ليييييييييه​


----------



## MATTEW (19 مارس 2010)

*واضح ان الأخ لغوي جدا و عجبتني جدا حتت




			لانكم لا تملكون القدرة على فهمها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني ربنا نزلها للمسلمين بس يفهموها و الباقين ممنوع ولا ايه 

يابني لو هتدرس او هتشوف الحاجه من وجهه نظرك يبقي عمرك مهتبقي حيادي هتبص للحاجه او هتبص ليها من وجه نظرك انت و هترفض اي ارأ تانيه حتي لو غلط يبقي ايه فايده الحوار او التفاهم 

ربنا يفتح عقلك و قلبك 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2010)

*هذا كفن يسوع الذي باقي بعد أن صعد يسوع إلى السماء.*
* وهو الأن سيعرض في روما أما الجميع إحتفالاً بعيد الفصح.*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 مارس 2010)

يعتبر اساس الصور هو الكفن المقدس الذي طبع عليه وجهه السيد المسيح​

فيلم عن الكفن المقدس:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43076


شرح للكفن المقدس بصور الكفن نفسه:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39844


كتاب عن الكفن المقدس:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63710


دراسه عن الكفن المقدس:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16488

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## itach (21 مارس 2010)

بالعامية اخ جوني, يسوع لانو متل امك ولا حتى متل ابوك
يسوع اله(طبعا باعتقادكن)
والروح الالهية هيه الذات الالهية , يعني الاله
وهيه موجودة عندكن متل مانها موجودة عند كل البشر
واعتقد انو لازم تغيروا طريقة تذكركن لروح, لما تكون الروح الالهيه, قصدي الذات الالهيه, واعني بها الاله


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2010)

المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد
الرسم هو للجسد الذي تجسد به الله و ليس للاهوت الذي لا يحده شئ.
لا يوجد مانع من رسم و تصوير اي شخصية كتابية في الكتاب المقدس

يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و الخروج لموضوع التجسد


----------

